# Prayers Please



## toolmkr20 (Jul 31, 2022)

Please say a prayer for a local Heard Co family. There son had a SxS accident and is in bad shape up at Scottish Rite. I went to school and played sports with the boys father and he is a good God loving man as well as his family. Please pray that Gods will will be done no matter the outcome.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 31, 2022)

Yes sir. Praying now.


----------



## 2dye4 (Jul 31, 2022)

Our prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 31, 2022)

Prayers added


----------



## formula1 (Jul 31, 2022)

So sorry to hear for any family. Prayers sent!


----------



## dslc6487 (Jul 31, 2022)

Prayers sent for the family.  Please keep us all updated...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 2, 2022)

It’s with a heavy heart that I must report he didn’t make it. Please continue to keep this family in your prayers. I pray that his life was a light for others as he was a wonderful young man that was taken at such a young age of 14.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 2, 2022)

So sorry for a huge family loss.  Yet I know God will bring comfort. Hopefully we can focus on prayers to strengthen the family!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 2, 2022)

Aw man I'm so sorry. 
Will be praying for the family.


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 2, 2022)

Sorry to hear that ,praying for the family


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 2, 2022)

Prayers for the family


----------



## buckpasser (Aug 2, 2022)

Praying. That’s hard to read.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 2, 2022)

Just seeing this, tough stuff, the like of which I never knew. God bless and hold this family in his arms from here on.


----------



## 2dye4 (Aug 2, 2022)

So sorry to hear the tragic news of the families loss. May God look over them during these tough times. 
Prayers to the family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2022)

My deepest regrets


----------



## Headshot (Aug 2, 2022)

Prayers added.  Such sad news.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 2, 2022)

So sorry to read this...my condolences and prayers added.


----------



## antharper (Aug 3, 2022)

Prayers for the family !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2022)

Prayers sent


----------



## Madman (Aug 17, 2022)

GOD, whose most dear Son did take little children into his arms and bless them; Give us grace, we beseech thee, to entrust the soul of this child to thy never failing care and love, and bring us all to thy heavenly kingdom; through the same thy Son, Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

ALMIGHTY God, Father of mercies and giver of all comfort; Deal graciously, we pray thee, with all those who mourn, that, casting every care on thee, they may know the consolation of thy love; through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen.

MAY Almighty God, the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost, bless you and keep you, now and for evermore. Amen.


----------

